
Introducing More New Trust & Safety Features - The Airbnb Blog - sinzone
http://blog.airbnb.com/introducing-new-trust-safety-features
======
uptown
Looks like Brian took people's advice and went with a different photo.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I had to go back and check to tell it was even different, not that I care
either way or think it matters a great deal.

------
shoota
So you can connect to social network profiles. I don't see how this improves
security significantly.

~~~
callahad
It makes your profile / reputation more persistent by creating a durable link
to your persona external to the AirBNB system.

If I link my AirBNB account to my Twitter account, I can't shirk a poor
reputation by simply creating a new AirBNB account, unless I also forego
linking to Twitter.

Essentially, if my connected Twitter account has 3 years of activity behind
it,* it's a somewhat strong signal that my AirBNB account isn't a disposable,
since I'm tying my reputation to something that I've invested a few years
into, and will continue to actively use.

* I'm presuming that the AirBNB hosts would be able to see how long I've had the linked account, and whether or not it's active. Or some other measure of guarding against a fake AirBNB account linked to a dozen fake social networking accounts.

